# What is putting the four FreeBSD logos at the top of my 13.0 console screens?



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd like to know so I can get rid of that crap. (It being there also stops my cursor above the bottom of the screen by a distance equal to that taken up by the logos.) Jeez...


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 19, 2021)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

I remember this happening before, it has something to do with the gop settings (video modes). I remember someone else running into the same thing a while back. Can't remember the details, lets see if I can find that thread again.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 19, 2021)

I've seen this on my notebook, showing two logos (probably one per CPU/core/thread) as a result of a "too many fingers on keyboard error"  So, there seems to be some kind of hotkey to activate them?


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 19, 2021)

VT splash CPUs bug




__





						248628 – While in the console mode, 8 logos sometimes appear on my screen.
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




1. In the framebuffer console run yes(1).
2. Left-click and drag the mouse.
3. Switch to another console.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 19, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


;^)


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I remember this happening before, it has something to do with the gop settings (video modes). I remember someone else running into the same thing a while back. Can't remember the details, lets see if I can find that thread again.


I remember seeing this long time back on a linux box, only with penguins, of course. I thought for a moment it might be a grub thing but it's been too long since I used Linux to remember. Could this have something to do with the conflict in /usr/src/UPDATING with linux DRM? It's at 20210202. I'm in 12.2 for now, and the horns are not there.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

Look at the PR VladiBG referenced. I have a system with 8 cores (16 threads) so I should have a whole line of them but it doesn't show up for me.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Look at the PR VladiBG referenced. I have a system with 8 cores (16 threads) so I should have a whole line of them but it doesn't show up for me.


I followed the three steps and got the four logos. They're on every console screen I go to. If I log in as root, hold Enter down to drive the prompt to the bottom and then do "clear" the prompt goes to the top but the logos remain, partially overwritten.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 19, 2021)

semi-ambivalent said:


> I'd like to know so I can get rid of that crap.


Does it help setting in /boot/loader.conf `kern.vt.splash_cpu=0` as suggested as a workaround  in the PR?


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 19, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Does it help setting in /boot/loader.conf `kern.vt.splash_cpu=0` as suggested as a workaround  in the PR?


No.
Since my machine *is* working and in a 12.2 BE I'm going to build kernel+world to see if I can flush out whatever change is causing this. I've tried to portdowngrade the fbsd12-kmod and DRMkmod but the compile fails with lots of unhappy Linux references so I think this has something to do with the recent DRM kmod update. I have several BEs but /usr/ports is not in a ZFS dataset under zroot/ROOT so ports are now all the latest. No escaping.

(Apologies for the delay. It will be cold here tonight and I had a peach tree in bloom to cover.)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 11, 2022)

Fixed:









						FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p12, 12.3-RELEASE-p1, 13.0-RELEASE-p6
					

From the lists of errata notices and security advisories:   FreeBSD-EN-22:01.fsck_ffs FreeBSD-EN-22:02.xsave FreeBSD-EN-22:03.hyperv FreeBSD-EN-22:04.pcid FreeBSD-EN-22:05.tail FreeBSD-EN-22:06.libalias FreeBSD-SA-22:01.vt  Not yet announced , I guess it'll be soon.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

